# Questions in re: rescued feral/pet pidge



## dotist (Apr 3, 2009)

Hello.

I rescued a pigeon from the street almost two months ago now, and since then we've battled what may have been PMV, replete with hand feeding and intramuscularly administered antibiotics (that's a mouthful!).

He lives free range in my apartment and made his nest under a low table in the corner where I put his food and water, a perch made from a fruit box, and a stuffed animal. He walks around the place and has access to a window where he visits with feral pigeons who come by throughout the day.

I would often hear him emitting a low, repetitive grunting noise when in his nest and out of my sight, and wondered what this meant.

This past week he began flying a little bit--albeit haphazardly, but high enough to get onto the couch--and has been spending more and more time on the back of the couch and perched on short bookshelf, sometimes dozing and sometimes just looking around with a contended look to him. I believe he has even been sleeping up there these past few nights.

Now that he is almost constantly in my sight, I can see that these grunting noises take on a similarity to the puffed chest of the courting dance, and seem to occur when he is either asleep or on either side of being asleep.

Are these noises of any concern? They are rather frequent and kinda loud.

Also: I would very much like to find him a friend, as I can't imagine how lonely he must be feeling and I am quite sure that he is here to stay due to his inability to fly, apparent contentedness with being here, etc. When would it be safe for me to begin looking if he did indeed have PMV so as not to infect his new friend, and where might I go to find another pigeon who cannot fly whom I might adopt?

Thank you so much for any help


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I think he's communicating with ya. He's content.The noises are nothing to worry about. I do know of someone that has a female PMV recovered hen that needs to be placed. I think we could have a good match. Let me know if you'd like me to play match maker.


----------



## dotist (Apr 3, 2009)

Thank you for the response, Charis, and thank you for making me feel not only relieved (again), but rather happy about his little noises 

I am extremely enthusiastic about finding him a friend, though I think I would want/require a bird without the ability to fly to be Monday's companion... would your contact's hen fit that description? Or can I be talked out of thinking that it would best for me to take in a non-flying bird?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

If I recall correctly, this bird cannot fly. She's very sweet and tame.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

That's a great picture.


----------



## dotist (Apr 3, 2009)

Oh, thank you  He likes it up there so much that I've cleaned up the cameras and he now has a more suitable little situation on the shelf (he is over there now dozing). It makes me feel good to think that he prefers being out in the room with me--even as I frequently move about--than under the table in hiding. Maybe he likes being called 'pretty pigeon' and 'the cutest thing in the world' a hundred times an hour 

I am extremely interested offering a home to said bird... what would my best course of action?

Thank you so much, again


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi.

I know I can't offer any practical help or advice as I'm on the other side of the water, but I just wanted to say what a heart warming story this is. I love that picture, he looks at peace and quite content.

I wish you all the best in finding a special friend for him.

Janet


----------



## nbdyuknow (Apr 10, 2007)

That is such a great photo--truly a very happy and contented pigeon! I also have a rescued pigeon that lives "free range" in my house. She is a female, so she does spend most of her time sitting on eggs, but for the time she is busy investigating the house, I have found that PGWear (essentially diapers for pigeons) are worth their weight in gold--you may want to invest in a one or two pairs. 

Good job on taking such obvious good care of this darling little fellow!

Bill B.


----------



## dotist (Apr 3, 2009)

Thank you for the replies 

I went looking about for more information on PGWear, and found this this little movie rather amusing


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

What a lucky pigeon to have found you. Our male Papa Rob makes those noises when he gets his good night snuggles and it never fails to melt my heart. I really hope Mondays mate is on her way soon!


----------



## psychopomp (May 5, 2008)

what a wonderful photo....you have a friend for life! he/she will bond with you I think 

I have pg wear suit...my feral rescue ( had paratyphoid) barely noticed it. great suits!

good luck to you and your sweet friend


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

I just adore this photo also! Your pidge looks very contented. Good luck with finding a companion for him.

Lindi


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

LOL, Monday's grunts are completely normal and, to me, indicate contentment. He looks marvelous!

Your picture is really wonderful.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Great picture!

What is new about a "mate?"

Many of us have PGWear and most pijies adjust quickly. Because they are "custom" made, the "diapers" are much more comfortable than the Flight Suits. I've used both and Mr. Squeaks and I endorse Boni's PGWear!

Looking forward to futute updates!

Love and Hugs

Shi and Mr. Squeaks


----------



## dotist (Apr 3, 2009)

Thank you for the nice replies and further confirming of contentedness  I admit to still not being convinced these are sounds of contentment, as they happen at times when Monday seems especially lonely and desperate... like times when he goes off into the corner and hides for example. I wish I could record the sounds. Does this really still seem like sounds of contentment? Maybe I am simply being a pessimist.

Charis' contact's bird is not going to work out due to the distance of both time and travel involved. I have become more and more eager to find Monday a friend, however, especially as he seems to be anticipating the visits of his feral friends and gets frustrated when they fly away (I am beginning to wonder if allowing him to sit at the window is cruel--like he is being teased with something he can't have).

I will be contacting the local animal shelter (our equivalent of an animal control agency) to see if they might allow people to take in rescued pigeons they come across, but would still be quite appreciative of any advice people might have on finding Monday a friend.

Thanks again


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

Fantastic Pic!!! That is ONE content lil' bird!...
I have copied and pasted this link from the King Care-A-Van Thread... maybe you could adopt one from MaryJane??? Here is the post.


maryjane said:


> I want to offer different colored pigeons if someone is looking to adopt and for whatever reason isn't interested in a white/king pigeon, *you can adopt from me and I will replace each bird adopted with one of Elizabeth's kings in my aviary. * I have some pretty reds, littler mixed fancies, and different ones. So that's an option too.


Also I know our member* Reti in Florida *has some she is trying to place as well... maybe could be an option too...... 

I wish you the best!


----------

